# Husband Plays Cruel Prank on Wife



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 6, 2014)

The Worst Husband In The World Pranks Wife By Pretending To Kill Their Kid - Mandatory


Say what you will about the guy. He's got balls!


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 6, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> The Worst Husband In The World Pranks Wife By Pretending To Kill Their Kid - Mandatory
> 
> 
> Say what you will about the guy. He's got balls!





Sgt_Gath said:


> The Worst Husband In The World Pranks Wife By Pretending To Kill Their Kid - Mandatory
> 
> 
> Say what you will about the guy. He's got balls!






It was funny the last time too.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 6, 2014)

He's got some nerve.  With a kitchen so close, I would have shanked him in the kidney.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 6, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> The Worst Husband In The World Pranks Wife By Pretending To Kill Their Kid - Mandatory
> 
> 
> Say what you will about the guy. He's got balls!



There is something seriously wrong with him.  She needs to take the kids and leave.  For the safety of her children and her own safety.  He is mentally not right to do such a thing.  She should be extremely concerned.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2014)

What a jerk.  There is nothing funny about that at all, IMO.  I think this guy needs therapy if he thinks torturing his wife is in any way funny.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll admit that I got a chuckle out of it. It *is*, however, extremely out of line, and not something I would ever imagine doing to someone myself.

Like faking your own death just to see who shows up for the funeral, there are some "pranks" you just don't pull. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> I'll admit that I got a chuckle out of it. It *is*, however, extremely out of line, and not something I would ever imagine doing to someone myself.
> 
> Like faking your own death just to see who shows up for the funeral, there are some "pranks" you just don't pull. lol



I think it was a rotten thing to do.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 7, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> The Worst Husband In The World Pranks Wife By Pretending To Kill Their Kid - Mandatory
> 
> 
> Say what you will about the guy. He's got balls!


Maybe a screw loose.  Who does that..


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 7, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > The Worst Husband In The World Pranks Wife By Pretending To Kill Their Kid - Mandatory
> ...


Okay so this guy is also psychotic.  Maybe he's the guy in the video.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 7, 2014)

If I was her, I'd call my dad and every male relative that I knew and have his ass beaten, telling him we are taking his body to the pig farm after.

when he wakes up in a hospital, tell him it was a prank.



It's one thing to be the fun dad, it's another to be a 3rd child


----------



## mdk (Dec 7, 2014)

It was a cruel prank but it was also hysterical. Some folks need lighten up a bit.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2014)

mdk said:


> It was a cruel prank but it was also hysterical. Some folks need lighten up a bit.



What did you find funny about it?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 7, 2014)

mdk said:


> It was a cruel prank but it was also hysterical. Some folks need lighten up a bit.


Pretending you killed your child is funny?  Sorry but you are another psychopath.


----------



## mdk (Dec 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > It was a cruel prank but it was also hysterical. Some folks need lighten up a bit.
> ...



Her reaction was priceless. Sure it was cruel but it was also funny. What can I say I have a dark sense of humor.


----------



## mdk (Dec 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > It was a cruel prank but it was also hysterical. Some folks need lighten up a bit.
> ...



Not hardly. Laughing at a cruel but funny prank doesn't make me a psychopath. I won't deny that I have a black sense of humor though.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 7, 2014)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Yes dark is one way to describe it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I think it was a rotten thing to do.



It was. Like I said, I'd never do it.

It was outrageous enough that I got a chuckle out of the idea, however.



mdk said:


> It was a cruel prank but it was also hysterical. Some folks need lighten up a bit.



Agreed. The prank pretty clearly falls into the "seriously not cool" category, and I'd completely forgive a woman for slapping the living bejesus out of a guy for pulling something like that in the heat of the moment.

However, threatening to immediately divorce him over it, or call your male relatives to beat him senseless? That's a bit much, IMO.

I mean... It's not like this woman didn't know who she was marrying when she said the vows, or isn't benefiting from what he does for a living (i.e. make internet prank videos), after all.

Hell! Judging from the veritable "McMansion" they seem to be living in, his videos would actually appear to be doing rather well for their family.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was a rotten thing to do.
> ...



I still don't see what you find funny.  I think it's a rotten and horrible thing to do and not at all funny in any way, unless you enjoy torturing your wife.  Because THAT is torture.  The husband is a rotten insensitive POS.  You shouldn't even JOKE about such things which really do happen sometimes.  It is NOT funny.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Who CARES if he makes money off his stupid videos?  That does not justify the way he treated his wife!!!  "Oh, let's pretend you dead to fool mommy."  How in the hell is that remotely funny?  It is not.  It is just cruel, and I think that I have a pretty good sense of humor.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was a rotten thing to do.
> ...



I would have beaten him senseless myself.  IF he was my husband, he probably would NEVER have dared done something like that to begin with, and if he did, then he would be one sorry son of a bitch and would not dare do it in the future and would be SO sorry he ever even thought to do such a thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

He AT LEAST deserves a good kick in the nut sack for THAT one.    Right guys?  Right?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

It would be interesting if he had left the camera rolling for more of her reaction.  I'll bet she cried and bawled her eyes out afterwards.  I would have.  He is a mean jerk.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> He AT LEAST deserves a good kick in the nut sack for THAT one.    Right guys?  Right?


My ex once pranked her dad.

She ran up with a broken arrow between her fingers, and ketchup all over her face, and made him think she had been shot in the eye.

He beat her ass.

One time he and I were fishing, and across the canal, a kid picked up a log, and ducked down in the bushes and threw the long into the canal making his dad think he had fallen in.

I thought my FIL was going to swim that canal to beat that kid's ass.

I was about to die laughing.

I like a good prank.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> It would be interesting if he had left the camera rolling for more of her reaction.  I'll bet she cried and bawled her eyes out afterwards.  I would have.  He is a mean jerk.


She knew him.
I'd bet that was not the first prank, and I'd bet she liked him originally because she thought he was funny.
She'll get over it.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was a rotten thing to do.
> ...


What if it's her making all the money?  You don't seem to be too on top of things.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> What if it's her making all the money?  You don't seem to be too on top of things.



And you are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bottom line: Chill the Hell out.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 8, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It would be interesting if he had left the camera rolling for more of her reaction.  I'll bet she cried and bawled her eyes out afterwards.  I would have.  He is a mean jerk.
> ...


It wasn't funny at all though.  It was zero funny and he did keep asking her if he went too far.  She's been through stuff like this before, I'm sure.  There is a breaking point attached to this kind of thing.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > What if it's her making all the money?  You don't seem to be too on top of things.
> ...


I am a high earner, my BF is a retail Pharmacist though and earns more than me.  My sis is an exec at UPS, she makes more than her husband.  You assume too much.

Bottom line:  Don't even try to tell me what to do, you aren't near ready.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> He AT LEAST deserves a good kick in the nut sack for THAT one.    Right guys?  Right?


She should leave a positive pregnancy test report laying around, and when he asks her about it, tell him she aborted it, because she wasn't sure who the daddy was going to turn out to be.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I still don't see what you find funny.  I think it's a rotten and horrible thing to do and not at all funny in any way, unless you enjoy torturing your wife.  Because THAT is torture.  The husband is a rotten insensitive POS.  You shouldn't even JOKE about such things which really do happen sometimes.  It is NOT funny.



So are the endless nut shot videos you see all over America's funniest home videos, or most of the things you see on shows like "Tosh2.0."

At least no one was *actually* hurt where this one was concerned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again, I agree that it was out of line. However, it's not like she doesn't know her husband and what he does for a living here.

Hell! My own mother (who's had five children, no less) laughed when I showed her that video (though she also said that she would have been pretty damn pissed lol).


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I'd say I admire a strong woman, but that seemed to piss you off the last time I did.

But, you go girl!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 8, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...


You don't piss me off.  I think you're a nice person other than your politics of course.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I am a high earner, my BF is a retail Pharmacist though and earns more than me.  My sis is an exec at UPS, she makes more than her husband.  You assume too much.
> 
> Bottom line:  Don't even try to tell me what to do, you aren't near ready.



Okay. I'm glad to hear that.

It doesn't change the fact that they're a pretty young (and not especially 'professional' looking) couple, with a *really *big house. The odds are that he's contributing at least half of what got them that with his own work.

For that matter, no one's trying to tell you "what to do."

I'm simply noting an overreaction where I see one.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I am a nice person, and have a very strong, independent GF, who, BTW, is FAR to the left of you.

She is, to put it kindly, a neo-Stalinist with no patience for the workshy or the criminal element.

She also makes 4 times what I take in, since I am retired.

Frankly, I wonder why she digs me so much.

I think he cats told her I get to stay; they LOVE me.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't see what you find funny.  I think it's a rotten and horrible thing to do and not at all funny in any way, unless you enjoy torturing your wife.  Because THAT is torture.  The husband is a rotten insensitive POS.  You shouldn't even JOKE about such things which really do happen sometimes.  It is NOT funny.
> ...



Well your mother should have  you and told you that's just sick.  Her duty to teach you right from wrong, and THAT is wrong to do to someone.  When you mess with a woman's sense of well being regarding her children, then you have crossed a line.  

I want to know exactly what part of this video you find amusing.  Is it when she runs down the stairs frantically, thinking that perhaps her child is dead or mortally wounded?  Maybe it's when she finds out the SOB played a joke on her?  There is nothing funny about fooling a woman into thinking her child might be dead.  Nothing at all.  IMO, it's just sick.  

Tosh?  Seriously?  He shows internet tards, not innocent children allegedly being injured or killed.  And when has America's funny videos show effigies of children being mortally wounded or killed?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Tosh regularly shows people getting running over by cars, breaking bones, and otherwise seriously injuring themselves.

I'm sorry, but by way of comparison, a prank in which no one gets hurt, and the "victim" isn't even all that traumatized afterwards, really isn't that big a deal in my book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, granted, if she'd had a full on conniption fit, it'd be a different story. The fact of the matter, however, is that she didn't.

"No harm, no foul."


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



How in the hell do you know?  They only show a couple of seconds afterwards where she is still in shock.  Duh!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Only an effing cruel idiot would do that to his wife.  I don't care how much you other jerks try and defend your fellow jerk.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> How in the hell do you know?  They only show a couple of seconds afterwards where she is still in shock.  Duh!



Judging from what was shown on the video, he knew his wife well enough to realize that this wouldn't be a world-shattering event for her.

Honestly, she might have very well been in on it.



ChrisL said:


> Only an effing cruel idiot would do that to his wife.  I don't care how much you other jerks try and defend your fellow jerk.



It was a douchey thing to do. I'm not disputing it.

However, I don't think it necessarily justifies divorce or murder by itself.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



I don't care that no one was actually hurt!!!  The point is that she THOUGHT he was hurt for a couple of minutes.  That is sheer HELL for any parent!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > How in the hell do you know?  They only show a couple of seconds afterwards where she is still in shock.  Duh!
> ...



Personally, I would be VERY upset by this.  VERY upset.  I can't say what my initial reaction might be.  There is no guarantee of your safety should anyone ever pull such a stunt on me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't care that no one was actually hurt!!!  The point is that she THOUGHT he was hurt for a couple of minutes.  That is sheer HELL for any parent!



Okay. So, _clearly_, no one should ever try and pull a prank like this on you. 

Duly noted.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care that no one was actually hurt!!!  The point is that she THOUGHT he was hurt for a couple of minutes.  That is sheer HELL for any parent!
> ...



It would be a very BIG mistake, yes.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> It would be a very BIG mistake, yes.



I can tell.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


OK, the guy was a dick.

But we cannot control what makes us laugh.

I once saw a little plump woman who was in a very tight skirt, try to cross a street in a flash flood.

The water knocked her down, feet upstream, and rushed up under that tight skirt and had her skidding down the street on her back.

I had tears in my eyes from laughing, and my sides hurt so bad I could hardly pull her up to the sidewalk.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > What if it's her making all the money?  You don't seem to be too on top of things.
> ...


She doesn't need to chill. She is completely right. I wonder how the dad would feel if such a prank were played on him, thinking his child was dead. Do you have any idea what it feels like to think your child has just been in a fatal accident?  This was not a 'prank.' It was a very stupid, extraordinarily thoughtless and cruel thing to do. Her husband is as immature as a child.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a very BIG mistake, yes.
> ...


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a very BIG mistake, yes.
> ...


Just the look of strength in the eyes of Sarah G's avatar would prevent me from even thinking of pranking her.

And that cat looks like it could take your balls out with one stroke of a paw!!!

NEVER EVER mess with a cat lady.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Yes, he was a dick.  I agree 100%.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I am sure she was a paragon of maturity too.

This was not the first prank he ever played.

She had time before that to stop his shit, if it bothered her.

I am sure she allowed it to escalate to that point.

And he was a dick for taking it that far.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


"Dicks" need love too.

This was not his first prank, she knew what she was married to.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



I don't care.  That is no excuse.  Don't you blame her for his poor behavior.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>



*Poke*


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Why not?

I blame my sister when her BF beats her ass for the 100th time.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Because he is a grown man who should know how to behave properly.  That's why.  It's HIS fault that he's a douchebag.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 8, 2014)

OK, I know what my initial post was, but I'll admit, knowing it was going to happen made it kind of funny to me.

But just put yourself in that mom's shoes......which is what I did.  You DON'T mess around with a woman's kids.  You just DON'T.

That said, calling him a psychopath, or thinking that there's something wrong with anyone who got a chuckle out of it, is a little overboard.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> OK, I know what my initial post was, but I'll admit, knowing it was going to happen made it kind of funny to me.
> 
> But just put yourself in that mom's shoes......which is what I did.  You DON'T mess around with a woman's kids.  You just DON'T.
> 
> That said, calling him a psychopath, or thinking that there's something wrong with anyone who got a chuckle out of it, is a little overboard.



Still deserves a beating though.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I know what my initial post was, but I'll admit, knowing it was going to happen made it kind of funny to me.
> ...



Oh, hell yeah.  With the heavy cast iron pan.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 9, 2014)

That's what she gets for leaving him with the kids. They're HER responsibility to take care of.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 10, 2014)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


And you are apparently not a parent.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 10, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...


I think it is interesting that people use the excuse of 'He/she does it; therefore, so can I.' Didn’t your parents teach you better than that?  It's not an excuse for anything to point at someone else doing something heinous so you can do it too, and take pride in the fact what you're doing isn't as heinous as what the other guy did.

It's not true what you say, 'no harm, no foul.'  There is a great deal of harm to the mother in this instance. A great deal of harm. I guess you don't realize what it feels like to think, if only for a moment, that your child is either extremely injured or fatally injured.  It's a horrible, horrifying moment that no one should have to live through.  And don't say 'chill,' that only indicates how immature you are.


----------



## mdk (Dec 10, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Was it that obvious? lol. 

Admittedly, I have a warped sense if humor.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

mdk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I resemble that remark.

I love sick humor.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I would want to use my fists!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I don't understand how any parent could find this to be funny at all.  It is only cruel, IMO.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 10, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I think it is interesting that people use the excuse of 'He/she does it; therefore, so can I.' Didn’t your parents teach you better than that?  It's not an excuse for anything to point at someone else doing something heinous so you can do it too, and take pride in the fact what you're doing isn't as heinous as what the other guy did.



I never said that there was anything "wrong" with Tosh's particular brand of humor either. That's exactly the point.

It's comedy. Comedy is sometimes dark and cruel. 

If you don't like it, don't watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> It's not true what you say, 'no harm, no foul.'  There is a great deal of harm to the mother in this instance. A great deal of harm. I guess you don't realize what it feels like to think, if only for a moment, that your child is either extremely injured or fatally injured.  It's a horrible, horrifying moment that no one should have to live through.  And don't say 'chill,' that only indicates how immature you are.



Oh, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't project your own issues onto the video. By all appearances, she was completely *fine* afterwards.

Was it a "dick move?" Of course.

However, her husband was obviously aware that she'd be a good sport about the whole thing, or he wouldn't have done it in the first place.

Context and target audience matters where this kind of thing is concerned.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is interesting that people use the excuse of 'He/she does it; therefore, so can I.' Didn’t your parents teach you better than that?  It's not an excuse for anything to point at someone else doing something heinous so you can do it too, and take pride in the fact what you're doing isn't as heinous as what the other guy did.
> ...



Well, you don't really know that though.  Some people are just immature jerks.  IT would be quite traumatizing for any woman who cared about her child, Gath.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Well, you don't really know that though.  Some people are just immature jerks.  IT would be quite traumatizing for any woman who cared about her child, Gath.



From what we saw on the video, she was, at the very least, "okay." Granted, she was clearly angry and a bit upset, but hardly hysterical, or in any sense overtly "traumatized."

I honestly think she was mostly just stunned more anything else. The whole thing happened too quickly for it to have any real impact.

Frankly, when it *does* have time to fully sink in, the effect is likely going to be anger at her husband more than "emotional trauma" anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would that be the case with every woman? Probably not.

I imagine some would take it a lot harder than others. However, again, that's why context matters here.

The husband was clearly counting on this not being all that big a deal in the first place.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you don't really know that though.  Some people are just immature jerks.  IT would be quite traumatizing for any woman who cared about her child, Gath.
> ...



Well, to be fair, it only showed a second of her reaction and then the husband saying "I'm sorry. . . " and the video cuts out.  I'm quite sure ANY mom would be very upset about this "prank."  It was in very bad taste, IMO.  

I cannot see how that would not be a big deal to any parent.  That is your worst nightmare, seriously.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you don't really know that though.  Some people are just immature jerks.  IT would be quite traumatizing for any woman who cared about her child, Gath.
> ...



I think a person has to have a REALLY sick sense of humor to find anything to be funny about their child being killed/injured.  A person must be insane.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2014)

I really hope she beat him up for that.  He REALLY deserves it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Well, to be fair, it only showed a second of her reaction and then the husband saying "I'm sorry. . . " and the video cuts out.  I'm quite sure ANY mom would be very upset about this "prank."  It was in very bad taste, IMO.
> 
> I cannot see how that would not be a big deal to any parent.  That is your worst nightmare, seriously.



But nothing *actually* happened though. That's the whole thing.

She *thought* something happened for all of like 5 seconds there, but then she almost immediately saw that everything was okay.

Again, don't get me wrong. It's a pretty cruel prank, and not one that I'd ever dream of pulling on someone.

However, trying to make it out as being some kind of trauma on the level of PTSD or worse would strike me as being a bit much. She was clearly coming down off of it even by the time the video ended.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I really hope she beat him up for that.  He REALLY deserves it.



No argument there!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, to be fair, it only showed a second of her reaction and then the husband saying "I'm sorry. . . " and the video cuts out.  I'm quite sure ANY mom would be very upset about this "prank."  It was in very bad taste, IMO.
> ...



Yeah, well that 5 seconds was probably the most horrible of her entire life.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, well that 5 seconds was probably the most horrible of her entire life.



I'm not a parent, so I couldn't say.

I'm sure it wasn't fun, however.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, well that 5 seconds was probably the most horrible of her entire life.
> ...



Did you hear the panic in her voice and see her run down the stairs frantically?  The poor thing!  I felt sorry for her.  I might even beat him up if I was just her friend and found out about that.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yea... I imagine that there would have been quite a bit more shin kicking and punching involved, at the very least.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Not only would his wife beat him, but all her friends too, and not in a good way!


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 11, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is interesting that people use the excuse of 'He/she does it; therefore, so can I.' Didn’t your parents teach you better than that?  It's not an excuse for anything to point at someone else doing something heinous so you can do it too, and take pride in the fact what you're doing isn't as heinous as what the other guy did.
> ...


I think you just don't get it and are also probably not a parent. This woman really believed for a few moments that her child was possibly fatally injured.  That is a horrible thing to do to someone: it is in no way funny and is the type of prank an imbecile would play.  The fact you are justifying this says a great deal about you and your character.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I think you just don't get it and are also probably not a parent. This woman really believed for a few moments that her child was possibly fatally injured.  That is a horrible thing to do to someone: it is in no way funny and is the type of prank an imbecile would play.  The fact you are justifying this says a great deal about you and your character.



Again, no. I'm simply trying to look at the matter objectively, while remaining mindful of the greater context surrounding it.

Was it a cruel prank? Yes.

Was it crossing the line? Yes.

Would I ever do such a thing myself? Hell no.

Was it the absolute end of the world, and is this woman going to be scarred for life because of it? Judging from what I saw on the video, no. She will not.

She'll be (quite justifiably) pissed at her husband for a few days, and then she'll get over it.

I'm sorry, but the level of drama on display in this thread is simply uncalled for as such.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 11, 2014)

No one has suggested it was the end of the world. Your hyperbole is not effective. You have no idea whatsoever how she felt or how it affected her.  The level of drama is yours: it is your level of drama in defending an indefensible act.  The greater context:  seriously?  No. There is no 'greater context.'

'The end of the world' and 'drama.'  Assigning those descriptions to people simply because they disagree with you again indicates the content of your character and the drama you infuse into this discussion.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 11, 2014)

Ummm... Don't know if you've noticed or not, but we've had several (almost invariably female) posters in this thread describe the husband as being a "psychopath" for pulling this prank, and even go so far as to imply that they would either divorce him over the incident, or have him beaten within an inch of his life by all of their male relatives.

If that's not indicative of "drama," I'm frankly not sure what is. Lol


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 11, 2014)

on what level does making anyone think you have killed their child seem funny or like a good idea?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Sgt is a good guy.  He's just a little on the younger side.    He doesn't have any children so he probably has no idea about the unconditional love that parents have for their children.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I think you just don't get it and are also probably not a parent. This woman really believed for a few moments that her child was possibly fatally injured.  That is a horrible thing to do to someone: it is in no way funny and is the type of prank an imbecile would play.  The fact you are justifying this says a great deal about you and your character.
> ...



Honestly I don't think I would be able to be with someone who was so cruel to me and had such little respect for my feelings as a mother.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Honestly I don't think I would be able to be with someone who was so cruel to me and had such little respect for my feelings as a mother.



I'm sure that's true. 

To be fair, however, that's why you never would have married or had kids with a guy like that to begin with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's also why no one who knows you would ever consider playing a trick like that on you.

All I'm saying here is that the woman in the video really didn't take it that badly all things considered, and the husband probably knew that she wouldn't ahead of time. That makes the whole thing a bit less heinous, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I don't think I would be able to be with someone who was so cruel to me and had such little respect for my feelings as a mother.
> ...



You keep saying that she didn't take it badly, but yes, she was in panic mode for sure.  It only shows her for a second afterwards, while she is still getting over the initial shock.  I'm sorry to say but I think it probably was quite a big deal to her.  As a mom, I can tell you that.  There is just no question that she would be hurt by that.  That would be like someone taking a knife and plunging it into your heart, literally.  He should not have done that to his wife.  It is really, really mean and cruel.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> You keep saying that she didn't take it badly, but yes, she was in panic mode for sure.  It only shows her for a second afterwards, while she is still getting over the initial shock.  I'm sorry to say but I think it probably was quite a big deal to her.  As a mom, I can tell you that.  There is just no question that she would be hurt by that.  That would be like someone taking a knife and plunging it into your heart, literally.  He should not have done that to his wife.  It is really, really mean and cruel.



There was an after-interview video that they show you a preview of at the end of the first video. She was pretty clearly calm enough to talk about the thing, if still a bit shaken.

In any case, we should just let it be at this point. I don't disagree that it was a stupid thing to do, and that he shouldn't have done it.


----------

